# toy poodle retirees



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

hi,
anyone know what reputable breeders are likely to sell adult (retired) toy poodles? (not looking to buy any time soon, just researching.) any location within the States is fine as long as there's shipping.

thanks.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I would recommend you contact the local poodle clubs in your area.
Great Lakes Poodle Club of Chicago, Inc.
Greater Milwaukee Poodle Club


----------

